# Start menu problem!



## Fillelito (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey everyone! I have windows 8 installed on my desktop. Build 9200 version 2.6.
I have a little problem with my start screen. As you might see on the photos the colours and resolution on the apps themseves look weird. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Fillelito and welcome to TSF,

I can't really see an issue except for some pixelation.

How long have you had Windows 8 installed and did it have this issue from the get-go?

Do you have any other issues?


----------



## Fillelito (Oct 11, 2012)

GZ said:


> Hello Fillelito and welcome to TSF,
> 
> I can't really see an issue except for some pixelation.
> 
> ...


No not really, but I'll show you another pic. Here I have to hold the cursor over all the words to see them. As you can see I have the cursor over general just to show what it looks like. I have had it for a month and a half. (Got it early) And it showed up maybe a week ago.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

How long have you had Windows 8 installed?


----------



## Fillelito (Oct 11, 2012)

GZ said:


> How long have you had Windows 8 installed?


A bit more than a month.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Has this issue just started, or has it been happening since you first installed?


----------



## Fillelito (Oct 11, 2012)

GZ said:


> Has this issue just started, or has it been happening since you first installed?


About a week ago. Maybe some changes I made, can't remember though.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... First thing I would like you to do is check your Device Manager... Make sure the Video driver isn't acting up.

From the Start Menu type "Control Panel" and click on the CP icon.
Open device manager.
Look for any devices with notifications (red x's or yellow !'s)


----------



## Fillelito (Oct 11, 2012)

GZ said:


> Okay... First thing I would like you to do is check your Device Manager... Make sure the Video driver isn't acting up.
> 
> From the Start Menu type "Control Panel" and click on the CP icon.
> Open device manager.
> Look for any devices with notifications (red x's or yellow !'s)


Okay so I checked and I could olny find one, it had a yellow warning. It was an unknown device with no information except that it was on Microsoft ACPI-Compilant system. Whatever that means..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Is this on a Laptop?

Could you provide the Brand and Model of your computer please?

Also, could you right click on the entry with the warning and post what is in the details box?


----------



## Fillelito (Oct 11, 2012)

GZ said:


> Is this on a Laptop?
> 
> Could you provide the Brand and Model of your computer please?


No it is not a laptop. It's a computer picked together. Though I bought it as a built computer. Here's the one I bought, if it helps in anyway. Net2World. The unknown product might be a wireless network adapter I bought though.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Right click on the item giving the error and list the error message in the box, then change to the details tab, and change the pulldown menu to device IDs.

Please list the contents of the status box and the device IDs.


----------



## Fillelito (Oct 11, 2012)

GZ said:


> Right click on the item giving the error and list the error message in the box, then change to the details tab, and change the pulldown menu to device IDs.
> 
> Please list the contents of the status box and the device IDs.


Can't find anyting called Device ID. Only Harware IDs and Base container ID.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sorry... The Hardware IDs are what I am looking for. (also known as Device IDs)


----------



## Fillelito (Oct 11, 2012)

GZ said:


> I am sorry... The Hardware IDs are what I am looking for. (also known as Device IDs)


Oh okay, 
ACPI\VEN_INT&DEV_33A0
ACPI\INT33A0
*INT33A0
that's what it says.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... From my research, the device is the port for Intel Smart Connection

Support for the Intel® Smart Connect Technology

First, I would like you to perform a System Restore...

From the desktop, press and hold the Windows button and tap the "R" key.
type "rstrui.exe" and press enter.
Follow the prompts and select a restore point prior to your issues with the Start Screen.


----------



## Fillelito (Oct 11, 2012)

GZ said:


> Okay... From my research, the device is the port for Intel Smart Connection
> 
> Support for the Intel® Smart Connect Technology
> 
> ...


Okay.. What will happen? And I tried to refresh the computer but it said that some files were missing. Won't answer more tonight, have to sleep, will talk tommorrow.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

System restore restores System Files and Registry settings back to the point when the Restore Point was created.


----------



## Fillelito (Oct 11, 2012)

GZ said:


> Okay... From my research, the device is the port for Intel Smart Connection
> 
> Support for the Intel® Smart Connect Technology
> 
> ...


I can't do a refresh, do you know why? It says I don't have what I need to do that. I don't want to reset as I will loose a lot of stuff.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am not talking about a refresh. I am talking about a system restore.

System Restore will not affect your personal files, although it may affect programs that were installed after the restore point.

Here is an screenshot of Windows 8 system restore... (rstrui.exe)








Choose a restore point from BEFORE your issues began.


----------



## Fillelito (Oct 11, 2012)

GZ said:


> I am not talking about a refresh. I am talking about a system restore.
> 
> System Restore will not affect your personal files, although it may affect programs that were installed after the restore point.
> 
> ...


Yes I know but I will loose so much haha. But have any ideas why I can't refresh?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

What will you lose? I already stated that you will not lose any personal information.


----------

